

What are the best ways for building critical mass of a new q&a site? - sebastianzontek
http://wisd.io/-Mj7t
Any other good ideas?
======
michuk
Make Mike Arrington wanna use it. Or Scoble, at least ;)

~~~
sebastianzontek
Sure I will!

